# Food Safety News Sun 1/26/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 26, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sun 1/26/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* The petition perspective from one catbird seat*
By Coral Beach on Jan 26, 2020 12:05 am Opinion Julie Larson Bricher recently wrote an article on MeatingPlace.com outlining a petition that asks the USDA to declare 31 Salmonella serotypes as adulterants in meat and poultry. The move would make what is now legal against the law. Bricher’s piece has generated a lot of comments. Today I write not to discuss Bricher’s article...  Continue Reading



* Researchers report temperature important for controlling Listeria in rakfisk*
By News Desk on Jan 26, 2020 12:03 am Researchers have looked at the effect of different ripening temperatures and salt concentrations on the growth of Listeria monocytogenes in a traditional Norwegian fermented fish product. Rakfisk is made from lake trout or arctic char by mild-salting and brine maturation at low temperatures for several months and is eaten without heat treatment. Ripening temperature had...  Continue Reading


* Illegal fish skin snacks from Singapore discovered during routine inspection*
By News Desk on Jan 25, 2020 05:28 pm A California company is recalling fish skin snacks from Singapore because they were not presented for import re-inspection to the United States. Golden Pearl Trading Corp., doing business as Dandy Food Products, has recalled about 12,000 pounds of ready-to-eat imported catfish products, according to a notice posted by the USDA’s Food Safety Inspection Service (FSIS)....  Continue Reading


----------

